# June 2018 Slingshot Build Challenge



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

We're back into the swing of things with a new Challenge.

Let's just jump right into it.

I wanna build a Chalice. We're gonna build Chalices, ladies and gents.

For those of you not familiar with the Chalice - firstly, where have you been, under a rock?

The Chalice isn't old-school in the way that older frames like the Wham-O are. It's old school in the way that it's genius is in the simplicity of its form. It's actually relatively recent brainchild of fellow forum member DayHiker, original post seen here - http://slingshotforum.com/topic/6575-the-chalice/

The thin waist might at first seem counter-productive to comfort, but if you've ever held one of these then you know that's actually not the case! Simple fork geometry allows for easy customization. I plan to attempt a TTF Chalice should time allow.. Would love to see how you personalize this instant classic yourself!

Show us your building process! Take pics incrementally as you build! New faces on the forum - don't be scared to jump in, we don't bite or bash here! Take the plunge and rise to the challenge.

Resident Sling-Wizard MattWalt was kind enough to take DayHiker's original PDF and jazz it up with some dimensions and smoothing, which I'll include below. Thanks again, Matt.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Should we make a new chalice during June or can we show past works.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

He'll yeah good to see u back nerd

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Ordo said:


> Should we make a new chalice during June or can we show past works.


New build, keeps it fresh

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Ordo said:


> Should we make a new chalice during June or can we show past works.


Post it anyway. Might give someone some ideas on how to proceed.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I think being its 'this' month's challenge in the spirit of things it should be a new build. In the past guys often show their process during the course which is super cool - but it'll be cool to see whats out there, and showcase the cool ones anyway.


----------



## Bama Murdock (May 12, 2018)

Can't wait to see what guys come up with. And I'd love to see some past works that folks have done also.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

To kick things off... this is a natty I made 3-4 weeks ago from a wild olive tree as part of a father son project... Interesting its like almost exactly a 90% chalice. I believe Dayhiker's original frame was based on a natural fork...

Dried in a microwave and unfortunately had a split resulting from sawing the branch off (Stabilised with CA - which came out clear). The back of the handle has a slight angle which matches to the hand almost perfectly, and the front is flattened out for flat bands and grooved that side only. Its a really comfortable little frame.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> To kick things off... this is a natty I made 3-4 weeks ago from a wild olive tree as part of a father son project... Interesting its like almost exactly a 90% chalice. I believe Dayhiker's original frame was based on a natural fork...
> 
> Dried in a microwave and unfortunately had a split resulting from sawing the branch off (Stabilised with CA - which came out clear). The back of the handle has a slight angle which matches to the hand almost perfectly, and the front is flattened out for flat bands and grooved that side only. Its a really comfortable little frame.


Huge fan of the "D" shape you utilized for your forks. I've used it on full frames to great effect, comfortable against the hand but the fingers lock solid around the hard angle of the flattened front. Totally dig it, Matt.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Ok. I'll bite first with my last Ergo Thumby Chalice. 
First I changed the basic chalice template to have more material to work.









Then I added a thumb mold with epoxy and changed the index ergonomics.























I painted black couple of times.









First banding trial.









Then I painted with Textured Rust Oleum paint, a paint that I like a lot cause it gives such a great grip. And here's the final result banded with Silver Theraband.









If I ever make a new chalice it may be a 2 cm. (0,787") thick polypropylene one.


----------



## Bootsmann (Feb 13, 2018)

Chalice...made a few

An oak one:















One out of plum:















Another plum:














Plum again and scaled down:




















Another oak:


























A family pic:








If i find a nice fork and some time to build, i'll try to make another one in june for that competition...


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks guys for posting your already made Chalice Slingshots. You've answered a question I have or had. I notice that the template has the top of the forks sloping downward on the outside at an angle instead of flat across the top. My question being, does slopping or not slopping affect the shooting or accuracy of the frame? Or more importantly, can it still be called a Chalice if modifications have been made to the template? From what I can tell all of the pictures show flat across forks rather than the template sloping forks.

Has anyone ever put a big ole Pinky hole in the handle of a Chalice?


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Jolly Roger said:


> Thanks guys for posting your already made Chalice Slingshots. You've answered a question I have or had. I notice that the template has the top of the forks sloping downward on the outside at an angle instead of flat across the top. My question being, does slopping or not slopping affect the shooting or accuracy of the frame? Or more importantly, can it still be called a Chalice if modifications have been made to the template? From what I can tell all of the pictures show flat across forks rather than the template sloping forks.
> 
> Has anyone ever put a big ole Pinky hole in the handle of a Chalice?


The sloping/straight fork tips just boils down to shooter preference, good sir! Natty shooters generally prefer the 45° angles because it very closely replicates the typical natty setup.

Now as for the pinky hole, well I can say from experience that it might not work out so well. Mr. Hays frames are beefy, so the pinky has real estate to curve around and lock into. It's good design, certainly.

The thin waist on a proper Chalice leaves lends itself to a more closed-handed grip. In general I find pinky holes lacking on boardcuts and I've tried it a few times. They sure look cool, though.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Hey JR - I'm a huge pinkie hole fan. The Chalice's slim waist as SN says helps lock-in the hand - a Pinkie hole combined with a pinkie hole is you get it all laid out should work well - figuring the measurements may be tricky though.

From what I understand is the monthly challenges are about getting people enjoying the actual making process - if you modify the Chalice to create a whole new deal - thats totally your choice (just post the results). If you want to be an ultra-purest and follow the original to the letter - thats also cool. Does scalloping the sides make a Maxim - or is a Maxim a modified Chalice?

The angle of the ends don't impact on accuracy - but have to do with approach. On natties having the ends perpendicular to the grain makes them strongest they can be - though by extension also lend themselves to a more instinctive shooting style. I don't think levelling them off actually impacts the design much - and if you're more OTT then may even be preferable.

JR - sounds like you may be in - keen to see what you cook up.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Here’s one built a while back by the master sling Nerd


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I have a slab of Iron Wood but don't think I have the means to cut it out clean enough to get the job done. Really leaning towards having a Chalice cut out at the welding shop that did the Big Irons. I've emailed the template to myself so I can show it to the designer on my smart phone. I put off visiting the shop yesterday and will have the weekend to convince myself that it is worth the effort.

Bill Hays is not the only slingshot designer to use pinky holes....A+ does not make anything but board cuts and most of Perry's designs have a pinky hole and would be almost impossible to shoot without a complete grip redesign. I have lots of slingshots without pinky holes and have no problem shooting them....as for a purest, well I don't seem to fall into any one mold. I enjoy modifying to suit myself but also have no problem making an exact copy.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Hey JR - the PDF I sent should be ready for them to use. If you want me to make some 'little' tweaks to make it more useable send me a PM.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Ibojoe said:


> Here's one built a while back by the master sling Nerd


I remember that guy!


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Here we go. Starting now!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

The Lil' Plinker from SimpleShot is one of my favorite frames. Incredibly simple but it fits my hand to a T like it was made for it. Extremely ergonomic for me without any fancy bells and whistles. Great for BBs and lighter bands in general. I love it.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I'll get organized. It has been a while since I made one.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Meanwhile I show some chalices I made last months.

The Holy Chalice

















And some red chalices:


----------



## NoGuarantees (Feb 22, 2018)

Wow you guys are pretty good! I wish I could hit something OTT but I tried years ago....I might make one of these in another month or so just to be doing something, but I am dangerous to myself. I just used my shoulder a little and lightly sawed a fork, but saw blade fell to my support hand when it cut through. I overheard my niece tell my sister that I was like a two-year-old with dangerous tools - yak yak on her cellphone! Maybe I will just look at your builds and follow along here instead!


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

NoGuarantees said:


> Wow you guys are pretty good! I wish I could hit something OTT but I tried years ago....I might make one of these in another month or so just to be doing something, but I am dangerous to myself. I just used my shoulder a little and lightly sawed a fork, but saw blade fell to my support hand when it cut through. I overheard my niece tell my sister that I was like a two-year-old with dangerous tools - yak yak on her cellphone! Maybe I will just look at your builds and follow along here instead!


Maybe if you get real lucky, someone will make one and send it to you.


----------



## NoGuarantees (Feb 22, 2018)

Hey Jolly Roger, I wonder if anyone has come up with a category "Master Builder"? Similar to master gardener....I have seen a lot of the pieces produced by so many of you that really go " over the top" so to speak. This forum is also full of decent souls...really good reading but it is harder and harder to type, but my health should improve soon enough...the Dr keeps insisting that the next six months should be really telling...It is amazing that I have been so lucky as to have the bluff in on some really bad players that could easily kill me, but others who I protected have grown up and are now secure and safe and nowadays protecting me. I do not want to sound like someone who is overly religious or hiding behind religion, but good people who are decent or at least try to be decent somehow, someway make a difference in so many ways. Surely God has a hand in everything that we do....I get afraid sometimes - mostly afraid for others, and get on a tangent...

I cannot choose who marries into the family, but I can choose some really good forums to read...I will be following this thread...


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Excellent post NoGuarantees. Be Healed. We need guys like you to stick around awhile.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Here she is. Sapele with a little bit of Wenge for bling. Sanded to 600 and then washed in Danish Oil.




















































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

I quit! Impossible to compete with that beauty.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

SN - thats a stunner.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I finally got to MJ Welding this morning. Had a blast listening to the customer that was leaving. He stayed there for 30 minutes telling life stories including how he explains to liberals how they are socialist Nazis.

Matt was generous enough with his time and talents that he shared a template for a modified, hybrid Chalice with me. I took my lap top with me to the welding shop and emailed it to them to print out. The welder said he would have to redraw it to conform to the plasma cutter's computer program.

I guess he really likes The Big Iron (he saved one in the shop for future reference) since he tried to convince me that the pinky hole grip that Mat drew into the Chalice design should be eliminated and instead use the Big Iron grip on it....I resorted to bringing in my A+ Paladin TTF shooter to show him how the design is held in the hand. He said he would cut out a couple of them for my approval and give me a chance to try them out to see if I liked the design or not. That suits me since I'm really not out to make a dozen or two Chalice mutated slingshots. Just doing this one for the June 2018 Slingshot Build Challenge.

The only thing that resembles the Chalice template is the fork design which Matt did square off instead of leaving slanted forks. The grip is lacking the flat base and substitutes a round grip with a big pinky hole in it. That has gotta feel nice. Looking forward to getting a call that this new design is ready for pickup.

Next is the challenge of naming it. It will be a Chalice in fork design only so really deserves some sort of a unique name.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I made it to MJ Welding on Tuesday and dropped off the design Matt sent for the Chalice with a Pinky Hole. Quite a unique design. Kinda like an A+ grip with a Chalice fork design. Looks like a Topsy Turvey Chalice with that round bottom that won't allow it to stand on its own...Had to crank it up to 300% to make it big enough to hold. Picked up a prototype this afternoon. They cut it out in 1/8" steel instead of 1/4". Will pick up a couple of 1/4" frames tomorrow afternoon and band them up for a test....after hand sanding and polishing the edges.

I don't think I will have a run of 13 made in order to meet the minimum Powder Coating requirement. Will most likely cold blue these for starters.

Gotta get to Staples and find out why my laptop won't allow me to access the camera. I'll get pictures as soon as possible.

5


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I got some maple and bamboo... tomorrow I will print a pdf templates. Cheers! And good everyone.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

I'm into something.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Four pieces of wood (?) intercrossed for security. A beefy chalice. Let's see what I can do the weekend.


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Pulled this little guy out of a large natural that I had butchered a while back. It's 70% scale, with recurve! A great little bb Chalice.





























Also, I realized while making this one that I have never made a full size Chalice, so there might be more coming.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

misling thats awesome.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

JR - keen to see them. 300% larger?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Dang Slingnerd where do you come up with your hardwood? That's a beauty!!


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Ibojoe said:


> Dang Slingnerd where do you come up with your hardwood? That's a beauty!!


Thank you sir! I have a wood shop just down the road. Constantine's Wood Center. Owner's a great guy!


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> JR - keen to see them. 300% larger?


Yes; came out about the same size as the Unipox. Which is actually smaller than I prefer.


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> misling thats awesome.


Thanks Matt!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I printed up a pattern... that is all. Tomorrow or Monday I will be making a debut of making a chalice. Out of general principles since I k ow I cannot beat these beauties. Thanks for sharing! Wooo!


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Here are two pictures of the Chalice with Pinky Hole Grip that Matt Designed. These are both 1/4" flat plate steel frames. Pretty much exactly the same size as the Uniponix and SPS. Next step is to hand sand down all the edges then I'll most likely cold blue them.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

MIsling said:


> Pulled this little guy out of a large natural that I had butchered a while back. It's 70% scale, with recurve! A great little bb Chalice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like that size, and the ergo swerve is really comfy looking. Very pretty slingshot, well done!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I call the frame design for the JR Chalice the 'Malice' 

JR - see you ended up using the first pre-tweaked version - gather email never came through?


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> I call the frame design for the JR Chalice the 'Malice'
> 
> JR - see you ended up using the first pre-tweaked version - gather email never came through?


Correct Matt. I had to copy and email the version you posted on site. Nope never got the emailed version. What are the differences?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I'll PM the tweaked version - just cleaned up and a few minor 'issues' sorted - nothing major over the first version - just a tiny tiny bit better all round.

Also applied more of the comments you made after that version to the newer one.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

That is a nice change Matt. I just banded up the solid steel frame this morning and shot a half dozen rounds. Couldn't miss my spinner... even if it is a 2'x3' leather tab. Fits nice in my hand and considerably smaller in the handle for easy pocket carry. That Pinky Hole does the trick.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Would be interesting to see it cut out of 12mm Micarta etc. Think it may really, really like some tabs added.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I'm really appreciating the heft and feel of shooting a steel frame.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah - I do like steel frames. As mentioned I have has a few done - and one of my favourite carry frames is a little 1/4" steel plate. Though as an EDC I do fine the heft can be a little much for a pocket. The skeletonised version would be fairly light - but alloy would also be an option... In fact titanium would be insane...

Still keen to see how they end up. A khaki/olive drab powder coat would be an interesting idea on them. A little tactical looking. Guess you used a mild steel?


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Powder Coating here has an $85 minimum charge per color so I opted for a single color on The Big Iron. But it is Copper Tiger their only two tone color available for the minimum charge. That means I need to have 13 frames per batch. Hence, I am considering cold bluing these two. Yes the cut out steel frame is light and would also be light in aluminum like I had made in The Big Iron frames. And this particular frame lends itself very well to full scales...something I will eventually figure out and appreciate your PM with step by step instructions.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Ooo - cold blue. Acryaly you don't want to try a hot blue - Potassium Permanganate bath?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

3danman said:


> MIsling said:
> 
> 
> > Pulled this little guy out of a large natural that I had butchered a while back. It's 70% scale, with recurve! A great little bb Chalice.
> ...


. Love the curve on that one. A very nice chalice. Awesome work!


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Some steps further.

One side.









The other side.









The crossed wood veins should give a pretty strong structure.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Some sanding already made. I may include some bronze lines and a tapering of the side profile (thicker on the base, thinner on the forks).


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Tapering finished.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

A lot of quality stuff here, guys!

How's shooting those Chalices feel?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Ordo - really digging that Jekyll and Hyde vibe with the grain.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

I hope so matt. Tomorrow I'll work a little more time on this baby. Dye it to darken the veins and laquer 4-5 hands.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Well, I had some bamboo and white oak scraps... so I will glue and press tomorrow. My fitst biuld challenge. Evsryone on here is so skilled and talented. So many beautiful frames.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Well it’s a small entry it’s crabapple it’s a train wreck but works good carved it out on Father’s Day was supposed to be 95%but after the fire ???? all I could get was a 80% I could not miss out on a chalice build


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Looks good to me.Clock is ticking, I need to get my ass in gear.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

flipgun said:


> Looks good to me.Clock is ticking, I need to get my *** in gear.


no it's not bad just did not get the nice fat bottom lol


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Done. Hope you like it folks. The whole process and picks are in past posts.
Thanks to the Forum for the chance to improve some basic building technics. I enjoyed the journey a lot.


----------



## bcuyle (Apr 16, 2018)

]Well here is my 1st Chalice. It didn't come out as I expected but it is a nice shooter. I found an old chair a couple of months ago that someone had put on the curb for trash. The plan was to refinish and upholster the chair but much of the wood was too badly damaged from the 4-5 it had been re-upholstered. I saved the wood that was still usable and decided to make this Chalice.









I removed the paint from the glue surfaces









glued








cut
















sanded and finished result.







It came out decent, I never could get the would to polish up with sandpaper. A coat of Tung oil and some Spar varnish. I put some "liquid bullet" straps on that I received from Dankung to dress her up nicely.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Guys, all these frames are great. That's what this is all about!


----------



## bcuyle (Apr 16, 2018)

A couple more


----------



## bcuyle (Apr 16, 2018)

A couple more


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Wow I love seeing chalices come on flip gun more the better


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm having probs posting.


----------



## BTO (May 15, 2018)

My first post and my first Chalice. Since it is the first chalice i have built I tried to stay close to the original design. I think it turned out OK, hope you like it.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Okay, that is the best Chalice base I've seen. It looks like you could stand it up and it looks like a wine glass.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Very nice entries and a lot of learning.

As the old fox I am I'm saving my best pick for the last day of the challenge. I will surprise the Forum indeed.

I'm competitive and will strive to win even if I need to display dirty resources. En garde!


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

You saved your soul Mr. Brooks, cause *Holy* Chalice is a Registered Propietary Brand Mark Worldwide Patented and Vatican Blessed Chalice.


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

That’s a relief ???? I’ll do 2 more for The Holly Trinity ????


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Good lookin' stuff everyone.


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Well, here's mine. There are two "firsts" in this slingshot for me. Up to now all the slingshots I've made have been from natural forks, with flatbands and OTT. But I wanted to do something different for the chalice so I bought a sheet of birch ply and so this is my first ply wood slingshot. Second I have never made a slingshot for tubes before or shot a slingshot with tubes before. And that's what I did here. I've been worried lately about giving people, kids mostly, OTT slingshots because sometimes they forget and don't put the bands over the top. This tube set up kinda solves that problem. Joey L. gave me the pouch, thanks again Joey. It's far from perfect but i'm looking forward to the next one.

































Oh yeah, and it shoots great. The tubes have plenty of zip with 3/8 steel.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Buckskin Dave: that's a real contender. You people are not making the things easy for me!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Good Work. The holes are a nice touch.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Here's my entry! I had some other work cued up, but I was determined to participate!









This is my first Chalice. It's about 75 percent of Dayhiker's template size.

I used a jigsaw to cut it out from a Pecan flooring board. Other than that, I used rasp, file and sandpaper.

She's finished with BLO and Tru-Oil.









I love building these classics from time to time. When you wrap your hand around this shooter, you know why so many people keep making them! It would be an ideal first boardcut for someone starting out.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Another good one.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Came out great! Nice color and good balance on the forks.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Slingnerd, 
This is a fantastic challenge and thread. I will get my entry in for solidarity and camaraderie. I have had a wonderful time just seeing all these frames and talent from our people.

Slingers are the best people.


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Beautiful shooter KawKan, great job its awesome. I agree with you on the chalice, pick one up and shoot it a while and you'l never be without one again.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

The Goddess Chalice


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Ordo you have amazing talent, beautiful craftsmanship


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Stunning! Well done Ordo.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice picture. I'm done. I just have to wrangle an 11th hour post.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

]I was going to try for some better pictures...Oh well.



















































There were 8. I broke one in process, threw one in the box because I decided that I didn't like the wood and the last one disappeared between my going to bed and getting up the next day.









Yeah; I get carried away sometimes.


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

flipgun said:


> ]I was going to try for some better pictures...Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You should get carried away more often man they're awesome what a line up..you can't blame someone for swiping one


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

flipgun said:


> ]I was going to try for some better pictures...Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Should we vote now?


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Vote for what? It's a challenge gentlemen, not a contest! Besides, did you see that SlingNerd guys Chalice? No contest, that's the winner. Heh heh.

Everything submitted was great! I'm cooking up the July Challenge post now and should have it up before the end of day.

Thanks to all who participated and enriched the forum in the process.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Lol ya I don’t care for a challenge anyway . We should build a mule That be cool or a pfs


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

But if I was to vote I would say misling won that is a sweet chalice I really like it


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Wow!

I just went through the whole thread. And the Forum did indeed step up and rock this challenge!

There is an awesome diversity of submissions - Natties, ply boardcuts, laminated boardcuts, solid wood boardcuts and steel.

I particularly enjoyed the variety of approaches to the Chalice handle - arched profile with flat faces, flat profile with conical faces, pinky hole, plain and augmented with exotic wood.

Looking through this thread is going to be an inspiration for quite a while!


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Someone mentioned voting. Doesn't seem possible to pick a one and only winner out of all these beauties.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Great builds by all. Nice line-up Paul S.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

"...and the last one disappeared between my going to bed and getting up the next day. :question:"

Found It! :banana:


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Well, that didn't take long at all! LOL!



flipgun said:


> "...and the last one disappeared between my going to bed and getting up the next day. :question:"
> 
> Found It! :banana:


----------



## ATO75 (May 4, 2020)

flipgun said:


> ]I was going to try for some better pictures...Oh well.
> IMG_1833.JPG IMG_1834.JPG IMG_1840.JPG IMG_1843.JPG IMG_1844.JPG IMG_1849.JPG IMG_1853.JPG IMG_1856.JPG
> 
> There were 8. I broke one in process, threw one in the box because I decided that I didn't like the wood and the last one disappeared between my going to bed and getting up the next day. :question:
> ...


Wow those are all gorgeous frames. I am pretty new to the sport. What are the main difference between a chalice and goblet slingshot? Is it the roundness of the forks?


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

" Is it the roundness of the forks?"

Thank you for the positive response It is that and the wider cup in the same sized fork with a bit of curve in the front in the front of the handle to let fingers lay in that is not obvious in those pics.


----------

